# Sticky  Watchuseek / Bremont Forum Rules & Guidelines - A must read, prior to posting



## Ernie Romers

Watchuseek / Bremont Forum Rules & Guidelines: 

1 Members will be kind, courteous, and respectful to other members and the moderators. No direct or indirect personal attacks or insults of any kind will be allowed. Posts which antagonize, belittle or humiliate other members and/or the moderators will not be tolerated, nor will racism, sexism, bigotry or foul language. Members who have personal issues with other members and moderators must resolve their differences outside the forum.
2. In line with Bremont's comitment to open and candid discussion of the Bremont experience, respectful, productive, and analytical discussion of Bremont customer service and repair are allowed. 

3 While this forum hopes for candid discussion about different aspects of the Bremont experience, the scope of the discussion is not to include discussion of transactions with grey market vendors, other non-authorized dealers, and discussion of discounts and market conditions.

4 This is a sponsored forum, so we ask that posts be from members of the WUS community who are not employees or principles of dealers other than the forum sponsors.

5 While constructive and analytical comments that are critical of Bremont are welcome, comments that the moderator believe have no real content and only to serve to disparage the brand will not be permitted.

6 No sales posts or "Want to Buy/Trade" posts of any kind. All such posts will be immediately deleted. There are Sales Corners at WatchUseek for this express purpose. If you have a special offer you would like to make directly to forum members, e-mail the moderator(s) first to discuss it. By describing a sales transaction as a "gift" to avoid legitimate fees (i.e. Paypal), violates WUS rules and is subject to thread deletion or account suspension.

7 Linking to live auctions is permitted for discussion purposes only. Links to incorrect, misleading or fraudulent auctions are also permitted, provided that the sole intention is to warn other members. Links posted by the seller will be treated as sales posts and immediately deleted. There is a special eBay forum to announce your eBay auctions. 

8 Please limit off-topic posts, and mark them clearly as such ("OT" in the subject line, and/or the OT or coffee cup icon). Please do not initiate or participate in political or religious debates. Also, consider whether WatchUseek's Public Forum or The Café might be a more appropriate place for your post. 

9 Images in posts and signatures containing weapons of any kind (including, but not limited to, guns and knives) are not allowed. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, and which are in keeping with the general theme of the forum in which they are posted. Staged or gratuitous pictures containing weapons, however, are prohibited without exception. Moreover, any picture that would not be suitable for viewing at an average workplace should not be posted here, i.e. nudity and other adult themes are unacceptable. Please generally exercise discretion when posting pictures in keeping with the kind and courteous spirit of the forum. In case of doubt, please contact the forum moderators prior to posting in order to avoid disputes and misunderstandings. Any posting of images is subject to review, and the determination of what is acceptable is at the sole discretion of the moderators and the management of Watchuseek. They will take appropriate action should any picture be deemed to be offensive or aggressive, and their decisions are final.

10 No discussions or pictures of replica watches, or links to replica watch sites unless previously approved by a moderator or the site owner. In general, any posts that involves the discussion, encouragement, or solicitation of any kind of crime or criminal activity are prohibited. 

11 Don't engage in dialogue with a troll or a spammer. Report them to the moderators.

12 We appreciate your loyalty and use of this Bremont Forum, but we can not allow posts that criticize other Bremont Forums. Such posts will be deleted as they may damage our sponsors'.relationship with Bremont.

13 Moderators' and the administrator's decisions are final. If you are in doubt about a post, please contact a moderator before you submit your post. Membership of the forum can be revoked by the forum administration without any reason being given. Moderators reserve the right to delete any questionable posts pending additional request for documentation. Watchuseek reserves the right to remove, at any time, any or all of your mailing list privileges if Watchuseek determines, at Watchuseek's sole discretion, that you have violated our standards of behavior. 

14 Watchuseek's policy regarding links inside signatures: 
1. links to or naming of personal non -commercial websites/pages/content are permitted; 
2. links to or naming of commercial websites/pages/content are prohibited unless you are a sponsor;
3. advertising banners whether or not linked to a page or website are prohibited unless you are a sponsor;
4. links or references to competitive watch forum sites are not allowed in signatures under any circumstances 
5. links or references to competitive watch forum sites may be used in posts from time to time only if they contain information pertinent to the topic under discussion. This usage will be solely at the moderators' discretion;
6. reciprocal links are permitted only upon request and with the approval of the owner, Ernie Romers; 
7. signatures should not contain religious texts, political statements, sexist remarks or any other offensive text. Final arbiter of such signatures is the owner, Ernie Romers.

15 Members are free to leave, but not free to change the history of a discussion. Members wishing to leave Watchuseek can do so by contacting the admin at any time. Their account will then be set to "inactive" and their posts will remain.

16 Watchuseek encourages and welcomes the introduction of new watch related ventures! However, out of respect for our valued site sponsors, we request that you first contact the Site Administrator prior to posting any new or potential business launches.

Lastly, Watchuseek is owned, and operated by Ernie Romers, not the forum participants, nor the moderators. The volunteer moderators are here to administer forum policy, and to provide help, within reason. 

Violation of these rules may result in disciplinary measures, which may ultimately include being banned from Watchuseek. 

We wish you a pleasant stay and look forward to your contributions! 

Best regards, 

Timeless Watch Exchange
Topper Fine Jewelers
Bremont Moderators
Watchuseek Staff


----------

